# Destin Swordfish Shootout



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

July 10-11 with the captains meeting being held thursday the 9th, thenight before the tournament. Weigh in is at harborwalk marina. There is some good money in this one unlike some other smaller tournaments in the area with first place being $10,000 based on a 35 boat entry. There is a small boat category as well as the open division. Single biggest fish takes it and 2 swords may be weighed in. Lines in is anytime after the 12:00 departure on the 10th so if you've been wanting to try the daytime thing this tournament is a good excuse. Entry is 800.00 per boat with an early entry fee of 700 if turned in by June 10th. I believe there is a website but unsure of the exact address. I'll post additional info whenI get it.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I fish with you?


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

My friend Capt. Erik Anderson has organized this tournament and I hope this one takes shape. There have been some attempts to get a good northern gulf swordfish tournament organized, and for whatever reason, they havent had that much success. But I think this one may work out. It is scheduled of the weekend right between Pcola billfish tournament, and Baypoint, so its right in the middle for traveling tourney boats.



Dates: 

The tourney will kick off Thursday evening, July 9th, 2009 with a Low Country Cocktail Party on the Captain's Deck of The Emerald Grande Hotel and Resort



Captains Meeting - July 9, 2009 6:00 pm, The Emerald Grande Captains Deck

Fishing Times ? Lines In: July 10, 12:00 pm - Lines Out: July 11, 7:00 am

Weigh - in ? July 11, 9:00 am ? 11:00 am, Harbor Walk Marina, Destin FL.

Brunch ? July 11, 11:00 am, Harbor Walk Village

Awards - July 11, 12:00 pm, Harbor Walk Village



It should be a blast, and I thinks theres a lot of swords out there to be caught. If you have the time, lets go bust some broadbills.



PS: You can leave from *ANY* port, but you have to weigh in at Destin..



http://www.destinswordfishshootout.com/index.php


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't fish with me Catlin, we're fishing it on your stepdaddy's boat.

I agree with you Tom, Eric has done a good job in trying to make this both a fun event and one that will appeal to more anglers with higher payouts, more fishing time than other sword tourneys, and the benefit of being able to leave from whatever port you choose. I'm going to do as much as I can to get people on board for this one as we need a well run sword tourney in this area.

Chris


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Not trying to start chit, but I remember when sword fishing was shut down. Have the stock levels recovered well enough to start having tournaments targeting only them? Ive heard that mostly juveniles are stillcommon?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Reasonable question DB, according to NMFS (who we all trust so highly) the stocks have recovered to the point where they are going to allow restricted commercial harvesting in a few different zones in the atlantic. Supposedly our gulf stocks are in good shape but will remain closed as it appears the gulf is more of a nursery ground. I think that with restricted catches in tournaments and more conservation-minded recreational anglers, there shouldn't be any reason why our stocks shouldn't stay in good shape. One problem, and I'll admit I haven't followed through with this myself as much as I should, is that most swords caught are not reported to NMFS. This is important to do so that recreational quotas remain intact and are not given to the commercial guys. 

As far as the consistency with swording in our area goes, We usually average about 3 bites a night from swords. I think thats a pretty good average and when considering the long run to our sword grounds and how that limits the number of anglers targeting them, I think one or 2 tournaments a year shouldn't affect them that much.

Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe they have a raised kill size as well. If not then I am going to suggest it to Eric.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't see it in tourney book but I know most sword tournaments have raised kill sizes and I would recommend it being at least 55" F/L instead of 47". The O.B. sword classic has a 53" kill size but even then thats pretty small. I think I'd have a bad guilt feeling for a year if I killed a 47" swordminnow.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

the pcola international has a swordfish division and calcutta but min. length is 60 inches to keep the pups from being targeted!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Will, have you ever been swordfishing? We get no less than 4 bites a night. How many marlin strikes do you get a day, does that stop you from targeting them? True, the numbers of big fish are down but there are plenty of swords. I don't know why everyone is so against tournaments,someone fun fishingis far more likely to kill a 47" (nothing wrong with that) fish than someone fishing a tournament. Make a T&R calcutta and cut down that much more on juvenile kills while contributing to research.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hear ya Will and I know what you mean. However, if you look at the last 5 five years of tourney weigh ins and the numbers of swords brought to the dock in our area you'll see that very few swords have been brought in for money. In the 2007 O.B. sword classic there wasn't a single fish killed (we lost an est. 120-140 at the boat which would have been the only one brought in). I believe the stocks will remain in good condition in our area. If anything is going to mess up our stocks in the gulf it will be the S florida crowd and their kill em all approach both night and day.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my Swordfishing pressure is beneficial to the stocks as all I seem to do is feed them. Sounds like a good tourney. I like leaving from home port, and only having to return through Destin if you've had a competitive catch.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BlueH20Fisher (5/23/2009)*Will, have you ever been swordfishing? We get no less than 4 bites a night. How many marlin strikes do you get a day, does that stop you from targeting them? True, the numbers of big fish are down but there are plenty of swords. I don't know why everyone is so against tournaments,someone fun fishingis far more likely to kill a 47" (nothing wrong with that) fish than someone fishing a tournament. Make a T&R calcutta and cut down that much more on juvenile kills while contributing to research.
> ...


these tourneys arent the ones hurting the fish!! if anything the guys who fish these tournaments are much more conservative than most ofthe guys who do it for fun!! take a look @ how many tourneys there are on the gulf coast every weekend and look at how many marlin and swordfish are killed versus released!! it is rare that more than 2 swordfish or marlin are killed in a weekend tournament. in fact alot of the tournaments min. lengths are alot higher than the fed min lengths. examples fed min. length blue marlin is 99inches. pcola international min length 104. memorial and labor day 106 and i believe emerald coast is 103 bay point is no kill period. each year it seems that the big money tourneys are increasing their min tourney lengths so dont blame it on someone who wants to fish a tournament win a litle bit of money!!

besides arent you the one that is trying to organize a tourney yourself?? what your min lengths weights etc.??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah that take 3 fish a day of any size with electrics and shit is no better than what the longliners did down there years ago. I'm not saying they all do that down there but you all to often see the reports with 3 pups laying on the dock.


----------



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

*







*

*Gulf Coast Anglers*,

*Legendary Marine would like to thank all of the 2009 Destin Swordfish Shootout Sponsors for making the Tournament possible.*



*The Destin Swordfish Shootout will kick off Thursday evening, July 9th, 2009 with a Low Country Cocktail Party on the Captain's Deck of The Emerald Grande Hotel and Resort. There will be a Fireworks Show as well as a Fly Over sponsored by Pepsi. The Tournament will end Saturday, July 11, 2009 at 12:00 pm with a Bloody Mary Brunch and Awards Ceremony.*

*Tournament Vessels may depart from any Home Port they wish so long as: (1)All Vessels check out with Tournament Officials by radio (ch.72) or by phone (850-974-5600)no earlier than ?Lines In" at 12:00 pm Friday, July 9 2009 - AND - (2) At least oneregistered angleris present to sign in at the Captains Party Thursday July 9, 2009*

REPORT ALL SWORDFISH CATCHES TO NMFS. 

*<U>Overall Division</U>* - _$800.00_

1ST Place: $10,000.00 <U></U>
2nd Place: $ 5,600.00 
3rd Place: $ 4,000.00 
4th & 5th: Sponsor Prizes

* Based on 35 boat entry *

*<U>35ft & Under Division</U>* - _$200.00_

50/30/20 split for the top three boats in this Division

*<U>Release Division</U>* - _$100.00_

60/40 split for the top two boats with the most releases

*<U>Calcuttas-</U> *_$100, __$300, __$500_

50/30/20 split for the three heaviest fish entered in each of these divisions

*<U>Big Money </U>*- _$1000.00_

60/40 split for the two heaviest fish entered in this division 

*<U>Big Fish</U>*<U> </U>- _$200.00_

Winner takes all for the heaviest fish entered in this division

*<U>Mystery Weight </U>*- Free 

All weighed fish will be entered in this division. A Prize will be awarded to the winner of this Division at the Awards Brunch.

Check out [url="http://www.destinswordfishshootout.com"]www.destinswordfishshootout.com to sign upand reserve your rooms, slips or barn storage for the Tournament weekend.

DONT FORGET - REPORT ALL SWORDFISH CATCHES TO NMFS.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dblhlr (5/23/2009)*Ive heard that mostly juveniles are stillcommon?


hell yes they're still common. people dont realize that swords get up to 1000 pounds, just like a big marlin. people get all excited about a 200# sword and that is a great accomplishment; and i dont know necessarily whose fault it is (probably commercial guys) but i wish we'd start seeing some swords hit the dock that run the same weight as a tournament marlin...




> *BlueH20Fisher (5/23/2009)* Make a T&R calcutta and cut down that much more on juvenile kills while contributing to research.



bingo.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Will, you contradict yourself at every turn. First you try to set up a tournament, and get complaints about not enough money, and respond that it's not about money. Then some other guys set their own tournament up and you back out because there's not enough money. Now you ridicule others for wanting to do something they love, and that's leagle, while standing a chance to winsome money. Make up your mind. 

I know your not as big of an ass as you come off on here because I've met you. I know your a handy and intelligent guy by your accomplishments, but I don't know why you seem so ignorant online. You bash others for asking questions, make fun of others catches, and talk down to others that seem to know less. Tim and I fished with you four years ago and that was your best catch to date, and I bet you learned a little that day. We all start somewhere and the only way we learn is to share info and ask questions, and that's what this site is for right?


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

good luck to all fishing this weekend....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You too Tom. I don't know if I'll see you at the capt's meeting tomorrow night but I'll see you at the awards brunch Saturday.


----------

